# TNT Smoked salmon on rye



## kadesma (Aug 15, 2010)

A friend made this for crackers, I came home and re-invented it into a sandwich...We mixed 1/2 lb. of smoked salmon 1 finely minced onion 1 Tab. capers,2 Tea. fresh minced dill 1/4  c. sour cream,or less it depends on how lose you want the mix. frankly I love it with well mashed cream chees and mayo, 1/2 cup mayo salt and pepper to taste. Mix well Chill then put on  thick sliced rye bread top with arugala and eat with a fat dill pickle and something icy cold to drink.
kadesma


----------



## Linux (Aug 15, 2010)

That's a nice mix with the smoked salmon, kadesma. I might try that, but instead, whack it on a slice of sourdough bread, let the flavour of the bread shine through, too.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 15, 2010)

Linux said:


> That's a nice mix with the smoked salmon, kadesma. I might try that, but instead, whack it on a slice of sourdough bread, let the flavour of the bread shine through, too.


Good idea, will try some sour dough cibatta that is just bought.
kades


----------



## Linux (Aug 15, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Good idea, will try some sour dough cibatta that is just bought.
> kades



Goodo! And I'd like to know if you like it.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 15, 2010)

Linux said:


> Goodo! And I'd like to know if you like it.


I loved it. So did my husband..He thought it was excellent. 
kades
Will be making some for a teachers luncheon, my daughter tasted  what I made and has asked for the same thing but smaller for the table.
   thanks.


----------



## Linux (Aug 16, 2010)

kadesma said:


> I loved it. So did my husband..He thought it was excellent.
> kades
> Will be making some for a teachers luncheon, my daughter tasted  what I made and has asked for the same thing but smaller for the table.
> thanks.



I'm so pleased you enjoyed the sourdough. Its flavour is right up there among the best. But.. when in Cherche-Midi of Paris once, I came across Poilâne. 

Poilâne, boulangerie en ligne

and entered. 

Nothing prepared me for the sight and smell of fresh baked bread. Shelves lined the shop's walls and on them sat these great miches of sourdouggh bread! I never knew bread could look like this, let alone taste anything like it. We were invited below to see their wood-fired oven, and in this albeit hot room were large wooden bins containing slightly greeny-cloured dough. Poilâne selects sea salt, special stuff that smelt vaguely of violets, which was used to make this awesome bread - a loaf is not cheap, though. But then, each loaf is rather big!  Some 1.9Kg/4lbs big. 

Later, I encountered a recipe for Poilâne's sourdough bread. The man, now sadly departed was always secretive of his recipes but this website shows how this extraordinary bread is made.

Poilane Bread, famous french exclusive. And Roomba!

And easy-blend, "fast" yeast is nowhere to be seen.

Poilâne's bread isn't made quickly, but over a continuous leavening method. I make his sourdough for home use, but because its leavening method is slow, means I can be working a 10 hour shift, but come home to resume my bread making hobby.


----------

